# Cally's Kittens Possible Eye Deformity..?



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

Okay my new kittens were born on the 9th and their eyes just opened even the runts eyes are opened all the way so all eyes should be opened but one kitten has a fully opened eye and then the other is to but it is half the size of a regular eye i dont know what would cause this it doesnt have any infections in it let alone any of the cats dont but should i be concerned it seems to function fine but if someone doesnt know what i am saying i can post a picture of it thanks -Chilibean


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope it's not, but it could be a microthalmic eye, which is a birth defect. The eye would be blind and very small. Good luck. I'm sure the kitten will be able to lead a happy life, regardless.


----------

